# Calgary Rabbit Sitter Peter Rabbit Bunny Boarding



## bayyliner (Jun 3, 2009)

:blushan:My phone # is 403 225 0351; for bunny lovers in Calgary area; i run a rabbit boarding bunny sitting service in my home. I dont have any predator pets (cats or dogs) and provide fresh food/ fresh water/ fresh litter/ veggie snacks daily. I play them nature music and have a woodsy decorfor all the visiting bunnies. I am also a nonsmoker, and their large pens are indoors in a sunny cool location. so any members registered here that happen to live in Calgary can call me for their holiday plans!


----------



## CaptainKitty (Aug 27, 2009)

This is perfect for me  I am a frequent traveller, and although my bunny has been chipped and checked I can't always bring her on trips  sad but true.

what kind of rates do you charge for this?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't think this user is on much, they probably just posted this post. I think I have seen his ads on kijiji, but I don't remember when. Just thought you should know that you may not get a reply. 
I do know some people who do pet sitting. I don't know what they charge, but I think they have a website. If you want the info, send me a PM.


----------



## ReggieBush (Jul 15, 2013)

Has anyone have experience with this bunny boarder? Just looking for some reviews if possible.


----------

